# Recall problems - any tips?



## Robh (Jul 28, 2010)

Our Viszla Isla is nearly 5 months now. After a promising start we are just starting to lose her attention on the recall command. She knows are want her back as she turns around and looks or stops and sniffs around the area but unfortunately does not return. I am worried that I may have given her a bit too much ‘freedom’ too earlier. Although she is not in any immediate danger where we walk her (open farm land) I am thinking about putting her on a long training lead so if needed as can pull her in. I was hoping not to go down this route. She is the same with the whistle..... she knows what I want of her (or t least I think she knows) she it just testing the boundaries. Anyone got any tips?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Rob

Put her back on the long lead ( check cord), and reinforce the come command. She probably just needs a little reminder that you can enforce the command.


----------



## POPSY (Oct 29, 2010)

I have the same problem with Poppy she is 5 months old, fine when no other dogs are around but when she is playing she tends to ignore me at the moment.
Going to try her back on a long lead as i think she annoys some other dog owners when she pesters their dogs!


----------

